# Need driver for Gateway HD2201 monitor



## The Antihero (Oct 25, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get this? I've checked Gateway's site and all I could find is a user manual.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the driver is ususally part of windows
what is the problem


----------

